# can you tell by pics if kid is polled?



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres the doeling that is causing the "polled" post in Goat Frenzy









Heres her sister which has definate buds and "swirls" on her head









Can you tell me by seeing their heads and comparing Goldie with buds that Jade is polled?
I can definately feel a difference as well as see a difference. These girls are 2 weeks and 2 days old.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

To me she looks polled but I don't have much expieriance with polled goats.Thst is what your asking right?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats exactly what I'm asking. Thank You, Jades head is a smooth as a ball save for the "brow bumps".


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

cant tell by that picture. look at the top of her head. does the hair lay flat or does she have little cowlicks on her head behind and between her eyes.
beth


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

She looks polled to me but rub your finger over her skull where horns would be from from her nose to the back of the head. If she's polled it will feel smooth then a bump sort of at the back. The hair lays flat. The hair is swirly in the middle where the horn would be if she's horned.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks polled to me...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes she looks polled to me as well. Her head is rounder than a horned kids, there is no swirl of hair as the hair seems to wave or be strait instead of swirling into a point.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you, I do feel better now that I don't think I'm nuts! And Ashley, the hair on her head is smooth, theres no swirls or anything like Goldies. So unless she is just a late bloomer with horns, though I don't know where they would sprout from, I'll surmise that she is polled.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Even though I prefer not to dis bud, since this little doe is going to her new home with her sister, Ruby, I had the same breeder friend dis bud Ruby when I took Lily for Julie. I have a friend that has a sister pair and one is polled so the horned one is a bully to her...I don't like the procedure itself but I feel better knowing that the odds are even.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No one else wanna put in their 2 cents worth? :shrug:


----------

